# What's your name?



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2005)

I feel odd referring to someone as (ie., "KingSmoker", etc.).  This is totally voluntary, but I'd like to see if anyone is interested in posting their real names so those that choose to can refer to someone as "Bob" vs. "KingSmoker".   Just an idea.


----------



## BYBBQ (Dec 23, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!


I'm Jim Morgan.  I also answer to Cappy, Douchebag and Shithead.


----------



## zilla (Dec 23, 2005)

ZILLA = Darwin Hoel 

No I was not named after Charles Darwin,   but my great uncle in Seattle. The name Hoel rhymes with COOL.   It’s a Norwegian thing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2005)

well thats kind of Coel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm Jim Morgan.  I also answer to Cappy, Douchebag and *Shithead*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

You can call me Joker.  :grin:


----------



## Spice1 (Dec 23, 2005)

My name is Spice-----------But you can call me------Spice


Jay Curry " AKA" Spicebag, Pitbitch, Boss, King Turd of Fart Island or Big Jake


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm still Griff.


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 23, 2005)

BBQ God, but it seems a bit much so I  go by Jim.

BG


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Dec 23, 2005)

Jim 

I though it was the "GOD of BBQ"!?  
But then again you can just call me Steve!  

Cheers


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Jim
> 
> I though it was the "GOD of BBQ"!?
> 
> ...



Common mistake.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Dec 23, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Adolph Oliver Bush


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 23, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Adolph Oliver Bush


  

I will just call you "Woody".


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 23, 2005)

My name is Greg Rempe, but you can call me Greg Rempe if you wish!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2005)

Another tough one for you. I'm sure there are other names I have been called but for now we'll stick with Bruce.


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I feel odd referring to someone as (ie., "KingSmoker", etc.).  This is totally voluntary, but I'd like to see if anyone is interested in posting their real names so those that choose to can refer to someone as "Bob" vs. "KingSmoker".   Just an idea.




Well my name is Walter Brooker, my high school buds called me "Bear" , I have been called alot of things in my life but that one fits just as good as any.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2005)

This is funny.........most of the folks who replied with their real names were already using their real names!  Oh well, guess some people like to be secretive or have something to hide.


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 24, 2005)

*Names?*

Hey ShitHead.  That's what I call my dog.  I love that dog.
I always put my name on these.
Ed
But you can call me Ray, or you can call me RayRay.
Merry Christmas
ed


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 24, 2005)

they call me chris williams (aka the missing Link.) but yall can call me chris. :grin:


----------



## john pen (Dec 24, 2005)

John Penzotti...it took many hours of scrutinizing, planning, configuring and planning to come up with my screen name !


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Personally, I don't see what the big deal is.  This is the 3rd time this has been brought up on this board.  It's just a handle ~ What people like to use.  Everyone that's a regular poster here know who I am and most use my name when they post to me.  By the way, there's only one forum that I know of that requires you use your real name ~ I hope this board doesn't become the 2nd...

Merry Christmas everyone!

the Joker


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't see what the big deal is.  This is the 3rd time this has been brought up on this board.  It's just a handle ~ What people like to use.  Everyone that's a regular poster here know who I am and most use my name when they post to me.  By the way, there's only one forum that I know of that requires you use your real name ~ I hope this board doesn't become the 2nd...
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> the Joker



Shut Up Bill!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ...*I hope this board doesn't become the 2nd*...



Why would it??  I have never stated that I think it's a good idea or we should change the rules to an all "_real name_" forum, *Bill *or *Niagara River Smoker *or *JokerTokerSmoker* or *The Joker *or whatever it is you call yourself. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1uolsqzo]...*I hope this board doesn't become the 2nd*...



Why would it??  I have never stated that I think it's a good idea or we should change the rules to an all "_real name_" forum, Bill or Niagara River Smoker or JokerTokerSmoker or The Joker or whatever you call yourself. 8-[[/quote:1uolsqzo]
That's good to hear!  It's just that the last 2 times this was brought up, I don't remember you voicing your opinion either way so I wasn't sure...


----------



## DaleP (Dec 24, 2005)

I have been called alot of different names in my life. My golf moniker is "shotgun". My kids still call me Daddy. You can call me Daddy if you want. :bar: 
Merry Festivus Everybody


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea  the names can be fun or silly But so is the whole concept of having some of your best friends as guys ya never met  I answer to Thom ,Git or
hey you


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 24, 2005)

I also go by Heywood Jablomey.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 24, 2005)

I should introduce you to my one legged girlfriend....Peg.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I also go by Heywood Jablomey.


 :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 24, 2005)

Is that a matter of good women or just good training?


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Is that a matter of good women or just good training?



Could be both.

Merry Christmas to all.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Hugh G. Rection :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't see what the big deal is.  This is the 3rd time this has been brought up on this board.  It's just a handle ~ What people like to use.  Everyone that's a regular poster here know who I am and most use my name when they post to me.  By the way, there's only one forum that I know of that requires you use your real name ~ I hope this board doesn't become the 2nd...
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> the Joker



Geez Bill, lighten up.  In my post it said it was voluntary, *(voluntary - of your own free will or design; not forced or compelled). *The people that chose to reveal their names did, the ones that don't, didn't.  Honestly your .02 pisses me off, post your name or don't.

There's always gotta be controversy with some people, they just aren't happy until there is!

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 25, 2005)

He reminds me of that Bill Hays guy! :!:


----------



## YardBurner (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob Young


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 26, 2005)

My name is: Darin Hearn


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome Gordo!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2005)

Everyone already knows who I am.  Bill the Grill Guy = Bill Small.  My daughter goes by Lil'qer on this board.  Her name is Stephanie.


----------



## john pen (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Well, a little story about using real names. I'm 42, and I don't ever remember my Dad calling my Mom by her name. It was always "hey!", and she would get up and go!
> They don't make good women like that anymore lol.
> If that doesn't bring the non posting Women out, what will!



At dinner a few years a go at my folks, my Dad asked around the table who wanted more wine...He asked everybody and when he had his list, he turned to my Mom and "asked" her to get the wine for everyone...I smiled and turned to my wife, who replied before I could even speak with a look that said "dont even think you'll ever get away with that".  That's a common occurance at my folks. Its never done in a disrespectfull way, but I think its just the way it was with the old italian family's. Personally (also looking around for wifey) I dont see anything wrong with it.. 8-[


----------



## DaleP (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats funny John and it reminded me of my childhood when the women in my family would serve the men and the children until we were done, then they ate the leftovers. True story but those days are gone. Something about equal rights or something like that. :grin:


----------



## BYBBQ (Dec 27, 2005)

That made me remember going to my Grandma's for holidays when I was young. The men ate in the dining room. the women fed the kids in the kitchen-then after the kids were done they would sit in the kitchen and eat. Funny how things change have changed over the years.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, they decided they liked our cookin' better!


----------



## allie (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I'm another newbie that just happens to be female and here's my input.........

from what I've seen browsing around here the past couple of days, you men can come cook for me any day!  

BTW, my real name is Alicia but friends call me Allie!


----------



## zilla (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome Allie, Can't wait to see ya rastle these here bbqn men. They always run offt the women folk with there highly aggressive manly aura. Helen from northern Ca. Chats but keeps her head down in the forum.  :grin: Get ya a big ole internet club and beat em.  :!:


----------



## allie (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh believe me, I haven't seen anything yet out of these men that I can't handle.  I'm a tough one!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 29, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Welcome Allie, Can't wait to see ya rastle these here bbqn men. They always run offt the women folk with there highly aggressive manly aura. Helen from northern Ca. Chats but keeps her head down in the forum.  :grin: Get ya a big ole internet club and beat em.  :!:



ALRIGHT...I'll quit hiding!    Welcome Allie! 

To answer the question:
Helen is my real name. I won't bother with the last...it's French. Spelled and said wrong all the time. Total old lady name... *shakes head*


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 29, 2005)

Helen: What kind of avatar is that for a BBQ board! :grin:  That's a good one. :!:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 29, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Helen: What kind of avatar is that for a BBQ board! :grin:  That's a good one. :!:



Well... a pulled pork avatar in motion is not available yet, or is it?


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Craven Moorhead


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 29, 2005)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1zshgdyb]Helen: What kind of avatar is that for a BBQ board! :grin:  That's a good one. :!:



Well... a pulled pork avatar in motion is not available yet, or is it?[/quote:1zshgdyb]

That sounds like a challenge.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 29, 2005)

*Helen's avatar*

It looks perfectly appropriate to me - rolling up some shredded paper in a piece of cardboard, to make a bbq fire starter.  That is what it is, right?
 :winkie:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 31, 2005)

David Hutson (for real)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> What's your name, Who's your Daddy, Who's your Daddy is he rich, is he rich like meeeeeeeeeeeee.....  =D>



wow,  a Zombies flashback.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 31, 2005)

And if she should tell you ,"come closer"
and if she tempts you with her charms,
Tell her no, no, no, no
no- no-no-no-no, no no, no
no-no-no-no-no, no no no no
Don't hurt me now for her love belongs to me!


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 31, 2005)

Jack Waiboer

The last name is dutch and EVERYBODY miss pronounces it.  I'm on a first name basis with most of the world.  My father says it took my mother 2 years to pronounce it right.  I am the king of the diphthong.
Remeber the grammer rules, when two vowels go walking the first one does the talking.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I am the king of the diphthong.



You'll never catch me wearing one of those things.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 31, 2005)

There's a visual we could probably do without. Of course up there where it's dark most of the time, you could probably get away with it. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2005)

You're right Bruce but it would be really cold.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> You're right Bruce but it would be really cold.
> 
> Griff


Not if you wear it _*over*_ your snow suit.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry I got here so late....
Dick Hertz


----------



## DaleP (Jan 7, 2006)

I wrote a book you might have read called 
"Under the Benches", by Seymour Hiney.

Oh that is bad.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 13, 2006)

Aw Man.... I used to know a bunch of those from Mad, and Cracked magazine....

Up the River by Wei P  Dailey
Blue Balls by Jacque S Tootight

and so on...


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 14, 2006)

"The Wounded Indian" by Tara Morgan.
"Hole in the Mattress" by Mr. Completely.
"Russian Catastrophe" by Hubichikakov


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> *"The Wounded Indian" by Tara Morgan.*
> "Hole in the Mattress" by Mr. Completely.
> "Russian Catastrophe" by Hubichikakov


Any relation, Cappy??  :!:


----------



## cleglue (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm Craig


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: re:*



			
				bbqjoe said:
			
		

> Whataya know, you can call me "Joe"



Whoda thunk?  LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Guess??!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :taunt:


----------



## PAPALION (Jan 19, 2006)

Het Larry, My name is Dru Lyons, the grandkids gave me the name Papalion.


----------

